# Comanche Awning Light



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Awning light has died again! I'm in Portugal & I bet I can't getra replacement hereabouts. Can anyone tell me bulb type so I can order 1 & have it posted out.

Better still does anyone know what type of LED figment I could buy to replace the useless halogen set up?

Many thanks


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Awning light*

Hi Cossieg, think you got same problem as me, think it may be the contacts on the door down the bottom they not touching, 
Eddie.


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Awning light*

Thanks for the reply MYFANWY1. Not sure I follow your thoughts, I'm not aware of any door contacts for the light? I think my bulb has blown & I'm looking to either replace it (still hoping someone will get me a part number) or replace the unit with a reliable LED alternative.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

You clearly have internet

You can do two things

1. take the bulb out...look at the code thats on it and search ebay or where ever to find a replacement.....you can even google "caravan awning bulb replacement" as most MH and caravans have the same fittings...

Once you have the code that will be printed on it you can then look for a replacement LED type if there is one (which is highly probable)...by just typing LED replacement for * bulb

* = bulb type

2. It's going to be a standard 12v bulb so very easy to find....(you can probably even take it into a car parts place over there and they will have it because 12v bulbs are universal across the planet).

Rather than relying on someone in the UK who has the part numbers book for your exact van


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

If I'm right, your awning light should be the FX 21 Opal, listed in the manufacturers specification sheer here: http://www.labcraft.co.uk/products/product/pdfs/Opal_FX.pdf

There were three bulb options available a 21W 'Ba15s', 10w 'G4' and a 9W which I assume is a 'PL9'.

I can't advise how to pop the cover off though I am afraid, but I hope the bulb fitments listed above may help point you in the right direction but please confirm before you order anything.

Regards,
Chris


----------

